

Is miio.com the real facebook killer? - Kilimanjaro
http://www.miio.com

======
pedalpete
that link doesn't work so well, try this one. <http://miio.com/>

the 'groups' page isn't exactly enticing as there is very little content
<http://miio.com/tabs/groups>

So in short, no miio isn't a facebook killer yet. not even close.

Facebook is the facebook killer. I'm convinced that they are smart enough to
keep killing off their own initiatives in order to make huge headway in new
areas. For example, moving from the 'platform' being inside the walled garden
to the entire internet being a part of the platform with single sign-on, and
like buttons.

With the way businesses are jumping into facebook fan pages, I think they may
just be taking a bite out of twitter, and geo-tagged updates may slow the
progress of foursquare, gowalla, etal.

Really? did you think miio was going to kill all that? if so, how?

------
Kilimanjaro
I already signed up and I like what I see. It may not kill facebook (yet) but
it will take a huge share from them for sure.

Those who don't like FB will pack and move, and will be making a lot of noise.

~~~
pedalpete
you are the same person who posted this originally. Are you affiliated with
miio?

~~~
Kilimanjaro
No, I am not affiliated with miio. I saw the article in 'The Next Web' and
just reposted here to pulse reactions, since there is a lot of chatter lately
about a facebook alternative.

Why the hate now?

